# Kabel Deutschland 32mbit/100mbit, lohnt es sich?



## FrozenLayer (10. August 2012)

Hallo erstmal, brauche eure Meinung zu folgendem Sachverhalt:

Nutze derzeit KD mit einer 32mbit/s Leitung. Momentan gibt es die Möglichkeit, für denselben Preis pro Monat (die ersten 6 Monate) auf 100mbit umzusteigen.

Allerdings bin ich derzeit meistens nur mit 10-22mbit unterwegs, eher selten mit maximalen 32mbit (je nach Stoßzeiten). Folgende Frage dazu:

Sollte ich jetzt auf 100mbit umsteigen, würde das irgendwas an meiner Geschwindigkeit ändern oder würde ich trotz neuem Vertrag aufgrund der Netzauslastung weiterhin nur mit 10-22mbit herumdümpeln? Bin mir nicht so sicher weil mit diesem Vertrag auch neue Hardware einhergeht (Neues Modem muss angeschlossen werden usw.)

Würde gerne wissen, ob jemand darüber Bescheid weiß oder den Wechsel evtl schonmal mitgemacht habe, viel Hoffnung mache ich mir aber nicht. ^^

Danke schonmal


----------



## Timsu (10. August 2012)

Klar, die Geschwindigkeit wird schon steigen, war bei mir durch den Wechsel auch so. (von realen 25mbit/s zu ~90)
Achte aber darauf, dass du das Cisco Modem und nicht das Hitron bekommst, das ist echt nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (11. August 2012)

Lohnen ist relativ. Wenn du mehr Leistung bei gleichem Preis bekommst würde ich das machen. Im Normalfall wird bei KBD das Modem ausgetauscht beim Wechsel auf 100Mbit. Wenn da alles neu eingestellt wird, kann es gut sein, dass deine Geschwindigkeit auch entsprechend steigt. Der große Vorteil der schnelleren Leitung ist in meinen Augen der höhere Upload. Wenn du mal was hochlädst oder öfter Emails mit Anhängen versendest, macht sich das in jedem Fall bemerkbar.


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. August 2012)

Mit anderen Worten KD beschränkt die Geschwindigkeit an meinem Anschluss künstlich? Wüsste nämlich sonst nicht, warum ich bei 32mbit nur 20 hab und wenn ich 100mbit kaufe dann plötzlich mehr.


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (11. August 2012)

Also ich habe die 64000er von Unitymedia (ist ja KD) und bekomme hier 70000 an, bzw. es wird auf 70000 gedrosselt, d.h. 6000 mehr als normal.
Als der Techniker uns diese Leitung eingerichtet hat, sagte er es wäre problemlos möglich eine stärkere zu bekommen. 
Abgesehn von Steam oder den ein oder anderen starken Server lädst du aber niemals mit voller Bandbreite runter und dein Upload wird auch nicht verbessert.
Und wenn du 6Monate gratis bekommst, ist das dann verbindlich oder kannst du es dannach wieder abbestellen. Sonst würde ich dir raten, das erstmal zu testen
und dannach zu entscheiden ob es dir Wert ist oder nicht. KD bzw. Unitymedia beschränken die Anschlüsse im Router (wie der Techniker meinte), ich habe aber noch
keine Lösung gefunden diese aufzuheben...


----------



## K3n$! (11. August 2012)

Das mit dem begrenzen läuft wahrscheinlich über die MAC-Adresse des Modems. 
Damit müsste man dann, wenn man selbst 100MBit/s hat und der Nachbar nur 32MBit/s, an dem Anschluss vom Nachbarn auch 100MBit/s bekommen, 
wenn man das eigene Modem anschließt.


Ich selbst würde wahrscheinlich auch die 100MBit/s nehmen. 
Wie groß ist der Preisunterschied danach ?


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (11. August 2012)

Ich denke das er dann mal nach den Preisunterschied gucken soll und wenn es ihn Wert ist sich dafür die 100er holen. Denn selbst ein Preisunterschied von 10€ macht aufs Jahr 120€ was in 10Jahren 1200€, also einen Gaming PC entsprechen würde. Wenn man das nicht braucht kann man sparen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. August 2012)

SWGISniperTwo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das er dann mal nach den Preisunterschied gucken soll und wenn es ihn Wert ist sich dafür die 100er holen. Denn selbst ein Preisunterschied von 10€ macht aufs Jahr 120€ was in 10Jahren 1200€, also einen Gaming PC entsprechen würde. Wenn man das nicht braucht kann man sparen.


Ja, liegst genau richtig. 10€ mehr wären es nach 6 Monaten, die ersten 6 kostet es genausoviel. Gut dann danke ich euch vielmals für die Tipps. Werde im KD-Laden mal anfragen wegen Möglichkeiten und Verbindlichkeit des Vertrags. Mal sehen was da noch geht. Habe momentan nämlich in 99% der Fälle nur 350kbit upload und während eines Downloads brechen alle anderen Verbindungen wie MMOs oder TS usw. sofort komplett ab, was mich vor allem bei Patches sehr stört.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. August 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen da ich gerade denn Thread hier sehen melde ich mich auch mal .
Ich nutze KD schon seit fast 2 Jahren die 32mbit Leitung, ich zahle fürs erste Jahr 19,90€ und fürs zweite also jetzt 29,90€.
So jetzt gibt es aber das Angebot 1 Jahr 100mbit Leitung für 19,90€ und fürs zweite Jahr 39,90€ oder wechsel zur 32mbit Leitung was ich ja schon habe.

Also währe es ja nicht verkehrt zu wechseln bloss ob es möglich ist, da ich eben im zweiten Jahr bin mit meiner 32mbit Leitung und 29,90€ zahle so würde ich das dreifache an Geschwindigkeit bekommen und zahle 10€ weniger das erste Jahr, was denkt ihr denn würde KD das dann überhaupt machen wenn ja rufe ich gleich Montag an und lasse meine Leitung auf die 100mbit umstellen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## K3n$! (11. August 2012)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen da ich gerade denn Thread hier sehen melde ich mich auch mal .
> Ich nutze KD schon seit fast 2 Jahren die 32mbit Leitung, ich zahle fürs erste Jahr 19,90€ und fürs zweite also jetzt 29,90€.
> So jetzt gibt es aber das Angebot 1 Jahr 100mbit Leitung für 19,90€ und fürs zweite Jahr 39,90€ oder wechsel zur 32mbit Leitung was ich ja schon habe.
> 
> Also währe es ja nicht verkehrt zu wechseln bloss ob es möglich ist, da ich eben im zweiten Jahr bin mit meiner 32mbit Leitung und 29,90€ zahle so würde ich das dreifache an Geschwindigkeit bekommen und zahle 10€ weniger das erste Jahr, was denkt ihr denn würde KD das dann überhaupt machen wenn ja rufe ich gleich Montag an und lasse meine Leitung auf die 100mbit umstellen , Mfg Snapstar


 
Ja, das sollte ohne Weiteres möglich sein, wenn dein Vertrag schon 2 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. August 2012)

Na dann Montag gleich anrufen und die Leitung um ändern lassen, so spare ich ja auch wieder Geld da ich das erste Jahr dann wieder 19,90€ zahle und im zweiten Jahr wieder zurück zur 32mbit Leitung, ich bin zwar mit der zufrieden aber wenn ich das dreifache für weniger bekomme wieso nicht.
Ich danke dir für deine Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## FrozenLayer (11. August 2012)

snapstar123 schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann Montag gleich anrufen und die Leitung um ändern lassen, so spare ich ja auch wieder Geld da ich das erste Jahr dann wieder 19,90 zahle und im zweiten Jahr wieder zurück zur 32mbit Leitung, ich bin zwar mit der zufrieden aber wenn ich das dreifache für weniger bekomme wieso nicht.
> Ich danke dir für deine Antwort , Mfg Snapstar



Du bekommst als Bestandskunde das Angebot für Neukunden? Bei mir geht das nicht, bekomme 100mbit nur für 30€ (jedenfalls laut Webportal)


----------

